# What electroacoustic music do you like?



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

What electroacoustic music do you like?

I'm thinking, purely electroacoustic, no other instruments.

Idk about anyone else, but I particularly enjoy the kind of musique concrète pieces that Daniel Blinkhorn, Natasha Barrett and other people make. Also, I watched an interesting performance accompanying a cool piece by Mark Applebaum called _Aphasia_. I like the work of Trevor Wishart as well, who goes even further with how he treats voice. My favourite electroacoustic piece of all is probably _Sud_ by Risset, although I'd like to see what you are all interested in so I can expand my knowledge.............


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Pretty much none. Although I did hear a string quartet with eectronic tape by Leon Kirchner once, live, and enhoyed it. But that was a piece of its time (early 1970s). Don't know how it would go over today.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Have you heard the Oliveros album/compilation called Reverberations: Tape & Electronic Music 1961-1970? It's 11 hours of awesome electroacoustic, drone, noise, musique concrète stuff.

You should also check out the group :zoviet*france: if you haven't. They're my favorite for dark ambient musique concrète type stuff.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

For _musique concrète_, *Francis Dhomont* is still my all time favorite. Particularly for pieces like _Je te salue, vieil océan!_ (my all time favorite) and _Lettre de Sarajevo_.

I also love *François Bayle*'s _Toupie Dans Le Ciel_.

And I _really_ love *Dai Fujikura*'s pieces for instruments and electronics. In particular, _Sparking Orbit (for electric guitar and electronics)_ (my favorite) and _Prism Spectra (for viola and electronics)_. His is some of the best stuff from this current decade, if you ask me.

So, sorry coag, I mean 'shirime', I have nothing to offer that you don't already know. For now.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Bernard Parmegiani - Outremer
Oskar Sala - Elektronische Impressionen
Karlheinz Stockhausen - Strahlen
Keith Fullerton Whitman - Generator 2
Kraftwerk - The Man Machine


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This:








and Selected Plants. Beautiful, eerie, hypnotic.

And this for over 40 years:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Cheating a bit, but Stockhausen's Gesang der Junglinge (which also includes a boy singing, but still no instruments) is by far the most interesting electronic piece for me. It is also the most interesting serial composition to me, since it also makes use of the sound of speech and music the same time. This and Webern's Symphony is where serialism really worked on me, and where I felt atonality could be natural. Here is an interesting analysis of that piece

http://sites.music.columbia.edu/masterpieces/notes/stockhausen/GesangHistoryandAnalysis.pdf


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Cheating a bit, but Stockhausen's Gesang der Junglinge (which also includes a boy singing, but still no instruments) is by far the most interesting electronic piece for me. It is also the most interesting serial composition to me, since it also makes use of the sound of speech and music the same time. This and Webern's Symphony is where serialism really worked on me, and where I felt atonality could be natural. Here is an interesting analysis of that piece
> 
> http://sites.music.columbia.edu/masterpieces/notes/stockhausen/GesangHistoryandAnalysis.pdf


No worries, this isn't cheating because the boy isn't a live performer. Do you also like Harvey's _Mortuous plango, vivos voco_?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Fredx2098 said:


> Have you heard the Oliveros album/compilation called Reverberations: Tape & Electronic Music 1961-1970? It's 11 hours of awesome electroacoustic, drone, noise, musique concrète stuff.
> 
> You should also check out the group :zoviet*france: if you haven't. They're my favorite for dark ambient musique concrète type stuff.


Yes I know a lot of Oliveros' electroacoustic works. I am unaware of :zoviet*france: though.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

shirime said:


> Yes I know a lot of Oliveros' electroacoustic works. I am unaware of :zoviet*france: though.







This is one of my favorite pieces of music of all time. Electroacoustic, musique concrète, dark ambient.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

shirime said:


> No worries, this isn't cheating because the boy isn't a live performer. Do you also like Harvey's _Mortuous plango, vivos voco_?


Never heard it till now. I like it too, blending the bells tones with the singing.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

_Neue Bilder_
by Thomas Lehn & Marcus Schmickler
https://mikroton.bandcamp.com/album/neue-bilder

_Bart_
by Thomas Lehn/Marcus Schmickler
https://erstwhilerecords.bandcamp.com/album/bart


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Pretty much all of Stockhausen's works in the medium are incredibly interesting and exciting to listen to. The octophonic tape music layer from Orchester-Finalisten (which is also played as Mittwochs-Abschied) is one great example. I also really like David Tudor's electroacoustic pieces, particularly the organic, nature-inspired later ones - Virtual Focus, Neural Synthesis series, and others.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I have never warmed up to electronic instruments in classical music. 

Which is a bit strange, since I love classical music from the same era, and some of the same composers, that are known for electronic music. 

And even more strange, I am a fan of electronic music in general, mostly from the German school of the 70's; Tangerine Dream, Klaus Schulz, Conrad Schnitzler, Cluster, etc.

But I like my classical purely acoustic.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like Risset, too. My intro to the genre was way back on vinyl, with Henri Pousseur's Three Visions of Leige.

"Electroacoustic" I hope, is an inclusive term which includes electronic and recorded/manipulated sounds, as well as computers. With digital recording and sampling, the realms of 'acoustic' sound and electronic sound seem to have overlapped and merged.

I like Stockhausen, as long as it has "his hand" on it, like his electronic works (Song of the Youths) or is one of his live ensemble recordings (Kurzwellen, Prozession).

Francois Bayle caught my ear as a later contender...

Frank Zappa's sounds on 'Nasal Retentive Calliope Music', parts of Lumpy Gravy, Uncle Meat, and Läther, are fantastic.

Milton Babbitt's Ensembles for Synthesizer is an old favorite.

The Beatle's Revolution Number Nine...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I always liked this somewhat obscure piece by Stockhausen, one of the first musique concrète he ever did: Etude, from 1952.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Have you heard The Room by Keith Rowe? I'm listening to it now and it's beautiful. Pure electroacoustic. I don't think you can find it on the internet sans nefarious methods.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

These days I have been listening Stockhausen's Oktophonie.

What I always found amazing in this piece is its global form and how the local fits into the global scheme of the piece. Together with Luzifers Abschied (not electroacoustic, although it uses a sine wave generator which can be heard at the beginning of the piece), I find them very satisfying in terms of form. Not that his other pieces are not satisfying, but in these I simply find this aspect particularly striking. As far as I know, he uses a technique he invented for this, which he calls 'superformula'. Another thing I find striking in this piece is how the different musical events, gestures, etc., accumulate around the central low drone at different registers, timbre, tempo, etc., but always forming a cohesive sound front. I tend to judge the quality of composers according to how they manage to produce musical gestures that appear in interesting ways to form an interesting whole. In this way, e.g., Mozart scores high. But also Stockhausen is great in this.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like Stockhausen's piece "Mikrofonie." He gets a unidirectional condenser mike and holds it real close to the surface of a struck gong. Amazingly, what you hear are sine tones, discrete pitches, which are the harmonics of the gong. This amazed me. He was a real sonic explorer.

Another great sonic explorer: If you've ever seen the Youtube clip of Frank Zappa in a suit and tie on the Steve Allen sshow back in the 50's, playing the spokes of a bicycle, you can hear this "instrument" on "We're Only In It for the Money," on the track "Nasal Retentive Calliope Music."


----------

